# Breeders Northern California



## ozzy (Nov 12, 2010)

..........


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Large is not always a good thing. For the best quality life of your dog, you want to keep within the golden retriever standard. 

You want to make sure that a breeder has ALL clearances done for all breeding dogs 2 years of age or older by the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA): hips, elbows, eyes (CERF), and heart. These are a *MUST* for any reputable breeder and for the health of your puppy. They can easily be verified and a good breeder will have no problems sharing this info with you. 

I would prefer my breeder to be active in the ring (whether conformation, agility, field, etc.). This shows that the breeder is striving to do what is best by the breed and to produce healthy pups that meet the standard. Truly, this is JUST the beginning. Check out this thread for a ton of great information:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html

Check out Aubridge Goldens in Sacramento
http://home.earthlink.net/~aubridge/

Birnam Woods in Sonoma County
| Birnam Wood - Golden Retrievers |

Suzanne has a nice boy named Finnegan that she breeds occasionally. 
Faraway Goldens

Also e-mail the Nor Cal GRC and ask for a puppy referral list. 
NORCAL Golden Retriever Club

Best of luck!


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Debra, 

Will you be competing with your pup? If so what are you considering that will help in the search for breeders


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll second *nixietink's *post. Ask for hard copy clearances from whatever breeder you end up going with. A good breeder will present these to you without you asking.

Looking quickly at Barbara's Baby Goldens, I see a mention of hips & hearts being done but no actual listing for each dog. According to OFA, only hips & heart was done on their sire and a few girls are listed - again with spotty clearances and not all four - hips, elbows, eyes & hearts. 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Looking at offspring & siblings, I see moderate hips on a dog or two. Remember that the 5 generation pedigree behind each dog (sire and dam) should also contain clearances for each dog to better your chances of getting a puppy with a better chance of not having any health issues. 

Good luck with your puppy search!


----------



## Timandy (Jan 19, 2012)

Sweetbreeze in the foothills of Northren California


----------

